
MySQL Native Driver for PHP, mysqlnd - nreece
http://blogs.sun.com/mandalika/entry/mysql_native_driver_for_php
======
iigs
All of these things sound nice, and I'm sure they'll be a big win for PHP, but
I would like to know more about this native driver and why it was deemed
better to fork/rewrite than to contribute those changes to libmysql.

From an operations or test perspective this just exploded a three test case
matrix (libmysql + {mysql,mysqli,pdo}) to a six case matrix
({libmysql,mysqlnd} x {mysql,mysqli,pdo}). As these two libraries mature and
evolve it may be possible to arrive at a situation where certain applications
can't co-reside on the same machine, which could be a real problem in a shared
hosting environment.

------
smoody
"persistent connections for ext/mysqli"

That could be a big win for php apps that are coded against mysqli api vs. the
PDO api. I can't wait to give it a shot! I also read somewhere that common
open source PHP apps (Wordpress et al) running against PHP 5.3 are
experiencing a 10% - 25% increase in performance vs. 5.2X, which is mighty
nice.

